# Do you know any Free internet T.V. sites?



## Robert59 (May 30, 2020)

What a time not to have cable t.v. and do you know any sites?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

I believe Pluto is free.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

@Robert59 Here is a link to Free TV by Pluto:

Pluto TV-It's Free


----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2020)

Vudu

This one you can also do rentals on. Not sure if you just do pay to play or how this works.


----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2020)

Crackle


----------



## Mike (May 31, 2020)

Try BBC America, some of it is free in the USA.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 31, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> What a time not to have cable t.v. and do you know any sites?


Do you have a Roku or Amazon Fire Stick??


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2020)

Try switching the source in your menu/setup from Cable to AirTV and scanning for channels.

You may pick up a few channels without a set of rabbit ears depending on your location but with the addition of an inexpensive set of rabbit ears, you should get a variety of local channels.


----------



## Robert59 (May 31, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Do you have a Roku or Amazon Fire Stick??


No I don't have. I will check into it.  Thanks.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 31, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> No I don't have. I will check into it.  Thanks.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jun 12, 2020)

thank you for pluto useful info...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2020)

Popcornflix and Crackle for movies.


----------



## In The Sticks (Jun 12, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try switching the source in your menu/setup from Cable to AirTV and scanning for channels.
> 
> You may pick up a few channels without a set of rabbit ears depending on your location but with the addition of an inexpensive set of rabbit ears, you should get a variety of local channels.


I used to have rabbit ears on my tv when I had a satellite dish, just so I could get local news.  I dumped the dish a few years ago and installed a real antenna and I got over 40 channels, out here in the middle of nowhere.  There is some overlap because I'm getting reception from 3 different markets, so PBS and the 3 letter networks have a lot of common programming...but they also have some market-specific stuff as well.

For a while I just had a big antenna propped up on my deck and I got a lot of stations...ran the cord through the patio door (left it cracked a bit.)   If you want to know which stations transmit to your house and what direction they are, go to a site called TV Fool. It will tell you distance and signal strength for every point of transmission. You might get by with a minimal setup. Of course, all this assumes you don't already get stuff over the air. Since you don't have cable, and you've yet to do internet TV, you likely already have antenna tv and I wasted all this typing.

Personally, I can't do the internet TV thing until they run fiber to my house next year.  Heck, there are people in my area who either have dial-up internet or they have no internet at all...they have never been on line!  They are annoyingly happy...


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 12, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> What a time not to have cable t.v. and do you know any sites?


I love Roku or Firestik.  I quit cable and plugged in Roku and got it all set up.  You choose the apps you want, apps of movies and then there are apps that have channels on them similar to cable but different channels.  Pluto is one, and you need to read about the app because you may need cable and be charged a fee for a subscription.  You can watch the news, series, movies, HGTV, food/cooking shows, so many to choose from.  However, if you long for the local channels, you will need an antenna, scan the tv to see how many channels it will let you have and then you might get one of the local channels.  I still love Roku better than cable.  But, you have to have internet or Wifi in order to stream-Roku.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 12, 2020)

Peacock (NBC) is coming July 15 and it will carry 30 Rock my favorite series.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 12, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Peacock (NBC) is coming July 15 and it will carry 30 Rock my favorite series.


I understand that is going to be free with free apps on it, right?


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 12, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Peacock (NBC) is coming July 15 and it will carry 30 Rock my favorite series.


And it is free with free apps on it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 13, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I understand that is going to be free with free apps on it, right?





fancicoffee13 said:


> And it is free with free apps on it.


Not all is free!!
.
_Peacock will have two programming tiers, both of which will be supported by advertising (limited to five minutes per hour) by default: Peacock Free, which will be available at no charge to all U.S. Internet users, but with a reduced programming lineup; and Peacock Premium, which will be included at no charge for subscribers to participating TV service providers including Xfinity and Cox Communications, and *$5 per month for others.* *Subscribers to Peacock Premium, whether included through their provider or paid separately, can upgrade to an ad-free version for an additional $5 per month.*_


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 13, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Not all is free!!
> .
> _Peacock will have two programming tiers, both of which will be supported by advertising (limited to five minutes per hour) by default: Peacock Free, which will be available at no charge to all U.S. Internet users, but with a reduced programming lineup; and Peacock Premium, which will be included at no charge for subscribers to participating TV service providers including Xfinity and Cox Communications, and *$5 per month for others.* *Subscribers to Peacock Premium, whether included through their provider or paid separately, can upgrade to an ad-free version for an additional $5 per month.*_


Thank you.  I saw that.  So, not free.  They make if free, but if you want all the benefits, it's not free.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 13, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> What a time not to have cable t.v. and do you know any sites?







*Search Results*
*Web result with site links*

*Tubi: Watch Free Movies and TV Shows Online | Free ...*
tubitv.com


Watch free movies and TV shows online in HD on any device. _Tubi_ - streaming movies and TV free.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 14, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> *Search Results*
> *Web result with site links*
> *Tubi: Watch Free Movies and TV Shows Online | Free ...*
> tubitv.com
> ...


Is Tubi and app with channels on it or a choice of different kinds of movies or series?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 14, 2020)

It's an app but there are choices of shows and movies.

I haven't used it for awhile because I now have cable with everything I need at a decent price.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 15, 2020)

Here's another free site.  Black and White movies.  Plenty of them.

https://bnwmovies.com/


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jul 15, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I used to have rabbit ears on my tv when I had a satellite dish, just so I could get local news.  I dumped the dish a few years ago and installed a real antenna and I got over 40 channels, out here in the middle of nowhere.  There is some overlap because I'm getting reception from 3 different markets, so PBS and the 3 letter networks have a lot of common programming...but they also have some market-specific stuff as well.
> 
> For a while I just had a big antenna propped up on my deck and I got a lot of stations...ran the cord through the patio door (left it cracked a bit.)   If you want to know which stations transmit to your house and what direction they are, go to a site called TV Fool. It will tell you distance and signal strength for every point of transmission. You might get by with a minimal setup. Of course, all this assumes you don't already get stuff over the air. Since you don't have cable, and you've yet to do internet TV, you likely already have antenna tv and I wasted all this typing.
> 
> Personally, I can't do the internet TV thing until they run fiber to my house next year.  Heck, there are people in my area who either have dial-up internet or they have no internet at all...they have never been on line!  They are annoyingly happy...


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jul 15, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I used to have rabbit ears on my tv when I had a satellite dish, just so I could get local news.  I dumped the dish a few years ago and installed a real antenna and I got over 40 channels, out here in the middle of nowhere.  There is some overlap because I'm getting reception from 3 different markets, so PBS and the 3 letter networks have a lot of common programming...but they also have some market-specific stuff as well.
> 
> For a while I just had a big antenna propped up on my deck and I got a lot of stations...ran the cord through the patio door (left it cracked a bit.)   If you want to know which stations transmit to your house and what direction they are, go to a site called TV Fool. It will tell you distance and signal strength for every point of transmission. You might get by with a minimal setup. Of course, all this assumes you don't already get stuff over the air. Since you don't have cable, and you've yet to do internet TV, you likely already have antenna tv and I wasted all this typing.
> 
> Personally, I can't do the internet TV thing until they run fiber to my house next year.  Heck, there are people in my area who either have dial-up internet or they have no internet at all...they have never been on line!  They are annoyingly happy...


thank you all ...sticks...very well written ..and ignorance is bliss ...I live with 100000 blissful dirty and wrong politics individuals...and a reason I go to no trouble to write ..clearly your a good writer with an excellent wit...you not amount to anything hayahhha


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 16, 2020)

Some are eager to visit and share, for those that don't want to visit and share and learn won't benefit.  Each to his own.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 18, 2020)

What I'd like to know is if there's any free t.v. that can actually be used on the t.v. -  and if so, what other complicated expensive contraptions would be needed to use it.  
As I work online, and do nearly everything else online, I don't want to watch t.v. online too.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 18, 2020)

Over the air t.v. is free. Whatever you can pick up stations broadcasting in your area close enough to pick up with an antenna connected to your television set. No other contraptions are necessary. Just an antenna and t.v. set. And cable to connect the antenna to the set. Aunt Bea already posted this. You might be able to get by with just an indoor antenna.

......".For a while I just had a big antenna propped up on my deck and I got a lot of stations...ran the cord through the patio door (left it cracked a bit.) If you want to know which stations transmit to your house and what direction they are, go to a site called TV Fool. It will tell you distance and signal strength for every point of transmission. You might get by with a minimal setup. Of course, all this assumes you don't already get stuff over the air. Since you don't have cable, and you've yet to do internet TV, you likely already have antenna tv and I wasted all this typing."


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 19, 2020)

Have a library card ? If so then check with your library to see if they if they offer Kanopy or something similar. Most local libraries do offer some sort of free online streaming service for movies, TV shows, music and audiobooks. But if you are looking for "live" stations then others have already made good suggestions


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 11, 2020)

Tubi T.V. is free. Problem with Pluto and Tubi and other free options is all the darned commercials. I'm spoiled because with the exception of Philo ($20 month) to which I subscribe to and tolerate to get all my HGTV programming, all my streaming services are ad free. Copied this from the search page...for some reason there was no direct link to this particular article but it was followed by what's linked below.
*10 best free movie streaming services: Netflix alternatives for 2019*

*.*Crackle

IMDb TV.
Hoopla.
Internet Archive.
Kanopy.
Pluto TV.
Roku Channel.
Tubi TV.
Vudu.
YouTube.  
https://www.cnet.com/how-to/free-movies-10-netflix-alternatives-that-will-keep-you-entertained/#:~:text=10 best free movie streaming services: Netflix alternatives,Channel. 8 Tubi TV. 9 Vudu. 10 YouTube.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Aug 11, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Tubi T.V. is free. Problem with Pluto and Tubi and other free options is all the darned commercials. I'm spoiled because with the exception of Philo ($20 month) to which I subscribe to and tolerate to get all my HGTV programming, all my streaming services are ad free. Copied this from the search page...for some reason there was no direct link to this particular article but it was followed by what's linked below.
> *10 best free movie streaming services: Netflix alternatives for 2019*
> 
> *.*Crackle
> ...


A lot of them are free, with commercials though, just be sure to read about the app before installing, it may require cable or fees.  Also, you can look under free apps and there they all are.  ALL FREE.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 11, 2020)

tubi is great. free. I've seen lots of great movies on tubi. watch online or on your roku tv

https://tubitv.com/


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Aug 11, 2020)

macgeek said:


> tubi is great. free. I've seen lots of great movies on tubi. watch online or on your roku tv
> 
> https://tubitv.com/


Yes, I love Tubi!  It is free.


----------

